

HN: review my (non-profit) startup: Buy It Like You Mean It - diN0bot
http://bilumi.org

======
rksprst
I've been browsing for a couple of minutes and it took a while to understand
what the site does. You should have a couple of sentences explaining it.

I also don't like the UI, you have 3 areas for navigation (left, right,
top)... do you need that? You need to think about the site from your users
perspective, a lot of the links are obvious to you because you made the site
but won't be obvious to the user. You need to work through some use cases.

Also, those register and login buttons make your site look unprofessional.
There's nothing wrong with just having text links.

~~~
vaksel
its actually more than that:

he has 2 on top, 2 for the left/right, and 2 for the middle. Pretty much the
ENTIRE front page is nothing but a huge navigation menu.

~~~
diN0bot
thanks for the feedback.

as the backend side of the team, i share these concerns. i think there's a
balance between overwhelm-sion and confusion versus 'getting to places fast'.
we're still working on this, so thanks for the feedback.

------
wheels
Like the idea, but I find the site cluttered. A graphic a la this one might
help:

<http://barcoo.de/>

I'd cut out all the cruft at the top, de-focus the sidebars, all that jazz --
and just have people land on the page and see what it is you do and how it
works.

~~~
samueladam
It seems that perfection is reached not when there is nothing left to add, but
when there is nothing left to take away.

\-- Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

------
seshagiric
Please improve the CONTRAST between different sections on the web page. Right
now it looks like a confused blob of pics/text in light color.

It looks like a shabby academic site and not even remotely suggest that
something can be brought there.

------
woadwarrior01
I got an Unhandled Exception on <http://bilumi.org/Main/node/221/>

I guess you build this using Django.

------
Fuca
I think is a great idea if you can manage the cellphone-scanner thing, then
the possibilities are endless.

------
Empact
I happen to be working on a site in this realm as well. We should talk:
ben.woosley@gmail.com

------
tapostrophemo
I don't know about that domain name - too much like bulimia.

------
aagnihot
"Research Guide" and "Develop" links are broken.

